# Battle of Chocolate and Cream



## MEMama3 (Apr 2, 2010)

I am in debate about what to do with my kitchen cabinets and counter. I know without a doubt that cream and chocolate are the colors that I will use, but I am not sure which to put where. We are painting the old cabinets and refinishing the laminate countertop. I value your opinion because I am just not sure:

Chocolate colored cabinets with cream countertops or cream colored cabinets with chocolate countertops? If there is a reason for choosing one way or another, let me know.

Thanks


----------



## JP in Mich (Mar 22, 2010)

MEMama3 said:


> I am in debate about what to do with my kitchen cabinets and counter. I know without a doubt that cream and chocolate are the colors that I will use, but I am not sure which to put where. We are painting the old cabinets and refinishing the laminate countertop. I value your opinion because I am just not sure:
> 
> Chocolate colored cabinets with cream countertops or cream colored cabinets with chocolate countertops? If there is a reason for choosing one way or another, let me know.
> 
> Thanks


All a matter of opinion I would imagine....


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

I'd do darker countertops, cream colored ones will 'look' dirty faster.


----------



## Snav (Aug 20, 2009)

I think it depends on lighting.

I lived in a nice home with a huge kitchen that was open on 3 sides - but the kitchen had horrid lighting. The dark walnut cabinets and dark appliances made the kitchen feel like a dungeon and was a bummer to just be in.

IF you have adequate lighting all around THEN you can get away with darker cabinets.

Aside that, I think it depends on what flooring and wall color you have/will go with. If you have a light floor then I think a contrasting-color would be best next to it (so the cabinets would be light - counter dark - walls light).

Or, opposite, if you have dark floors then the cabinets might look best if they were light and the counter was dark. . . walls either way.


----------



## MagicalHome (Apr 12, 2010)

i think it depends on what type of look you're going for. if you want a more dramatic look, then i would say paint the cabinets chocolate. but if you want a softer feel, then paint them cream. either way, i think it will look stunning!


----------



## cellophane (Sep 29, 2009)

Leah Frances said:


> I'd do darker countertops, cream colored ones will 'look' dirty faster.


as one with dark counters - they show every spec of dust or food on them. they don't look dirty per se, just that everything shows up.


----------

